# UFC 69: GSP vs. SERRA



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

With this coming up on Saturday, here are my bets. Only a few, since I don't really know all of the guys.

GSP vs. Serra. - Winner = GSP by complete devastation of Serra.

Koschek vs. Sanchez - Winner = Koschek. (I know he's an underdog, but I think he can do it.)

Yushin vs. Swick - Winner = Yushin. (I really don't know these two, but I think Swick talks to much trash, so I hope he gets pounded.).

What do you all think?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

GSP is going to manhandle the "Terra".

Read Koshek's last interview. He is going in way too cocky. He is even quoted as saying Matt Hughes is washed-up and "he could kick his a$$."

Diego is going to shine. He is so tough right now.

Yushin has a strong ground n pound which is not too common for his race. This will be a big fight for both of them. I am going to give Swick the nod for this one.

I see Liddell is going to fight Rampage in late May at UFC 71. That will be a good one.

UFC 70 which will take place in London, England will NOT be a pay per view event. We will be able to watch it on Spike TV. Nice move by Dana White on that one.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

GSP dominates Serra= KO in second
Sanchez over Kos. by dec.
Swick wins by KO in the first

Hope it all goes well I will be at the AVS-Nashville game so will miss the fights. With a kind of weak card it is probably a good one to miss.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

if you watched "Ultimate Fighter" it's hard not to like a guy like Serra. An old timer who is a 'use to be' or a 'never has been, but wanted to be'

I kinda liked/hated him on the who, kinda reminded me of my brother in law, tough guy, but in the mid 30's.

He'll get beat in the 1st round

I won't be buying this UFC, not enough interest......maybe next time


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think Koschek and Sanchez are dummies. They both talk way to much Sh*$ for their own good.

I wouldn't mind seeing either of them getting beat.

I love it when a fighter wins a couple of fights against "B" level guys, even Karo Parisayn and then call out Matt Hughes or GSP.

That's so stupid. It's like once you've beaten some top level guys, then you can call out the best. But not right when your out of the Ultimate Fighter.

And I'm all about Yushin whupping Swick too. Swick also has a big mouth.

I think that's why so many people like GSP. He's a great champion who promotes the sport positively and a very humble and modest fighter. He doesn't talk lots of crap and stuff.

He could come out and say, Matt Serra is a "never was" and I don't need to train hard, because I'll just kill this old man. But he doesn't. And that's cool.

:sniper:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

so how did the fights turn out????


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

serra knocked out gsp
koschek won unanimously
swick got beat


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

get the **** outta here, matt the terra serra ko'd GSP????

now I gotta look **** stuff up online


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah. I can't believe it either.

Supposedly Serra rocked GSP and then dropped bombs on him. (Some say GSP slipped after the first punch and went into the next one. Since I haven't seen it, I can't say.)

That was the biggest upset in UFC history. But I know that GSP will be back with a vengeance. However, I don't think Serra and GSP will ever fight again.

What will happen is Matt Hughes will take the belt and Championship back and then GSP will have to fight him for it.

I was also suprised that Koschek beat Sanchez with strikes. Sanchez was already a better striker and he was training with Oscar de la Hoya. It never even went to the ground. Apparently Koschek said he wanted to try to beat Sanchez at his own game......ironically what Matt Hughes tried to do and failed at when he lost his belt to GSP and got knocked the heck out.

What's funny is all the people who say, GSP was over-rated and blah blah. He lost one fight....he got caught. Every fighter has a punchers chance. GSP has proven himself with fights against Hughes, B.J. Penn, Sherk, and many others.

I know that Serra will lose the belt at his first Championship defense. And the belt will go back to Hughes or GSP.

Try: sherdog.com for info on the fights.
:sniper:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

This was the first time I have ever seen a UFC highlight on ESPN Sportscenter. It showed Serra knocking out GSP. It was no slip - he got rocked. Total shocker. I think this was the 1 time out of 100 that he would beat GSP. Fun to watch.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok. That'spretty crazy. But you know what they say, everyone has a "Puncher's Chance."

Like I said, GSP will be back with a vengeance. He's one of the best P4P fighters in the world. The number #1 is Fedor out of Pride.

But, Serra and GSP will probably never fight again.

I can't wait to see the fight. GSP is a great champion and a great advocate for sport.

Hughes will get the WW belt back before GSP does though.

At least I was right about the Koschek and Yushin fights. YAY.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I got the fight in. Here is the scoop.

When GSP comes into the ring, he squirts water up in to the air above his head. Remember that....

During the fight the guys were feeling each other out, they exchange a few punches and Serra got one in on GSP that rocked him. GSP took steps back towards his corner to regain himself and SLIPPED in the ring (from his water his spit earlier). Serra got him again with a strong punch and GSP went to his back where Serra just dominated him throwing hard punches until GSP didn't know where he was at.

The Sanchez vs Koscheck fight was probably one of the worst fights I have ever seen. They just stood in the ring and jockied around each other. I would say that Sanchez probably threw a total of 20 punches and Kos probably 10-15 punches in 3 rounds. Kos just stood there waiting to counter punch Sanchez.

Roger Huerta vs Leonard Garcia was by far the best fight of the night. These two guys BROUGHT GAME. They went at each other like pitbulls for 3 full rounds. I would say it ranks up there with the Bonnar/Griffin fight. Very exciting and these guys fought like it was their last day on earth. Also showed lots of respect when the fight was done.

Kendall Grove was top notch as well and had the submission of the night.

Mike Swick basically got manhandled. The camera's were in his corner after the first round and he kept telling his trainers/coaches "this guy is so strong". Yushin is a very strong 185 lbs fighter. Mike is a small 185 lbs fighter. I think he could fight in the 170 class if he wanted to. We will have to see if he thinks about that.

There you go.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well I guess maybe that would've been one to rent with the terra beating GSP. I agree that he'll get beat in his next outing (although I predicted him losing to GSP) I talked to a guy who said that serra looked in shape, and ready to fight.

anyone see the liddell interview with some tv show where he looked like he was on drugs or something???? wtf was that........not sure when the interview was, it wasn't dated, but he was f-d up.

anyone watching the new season of Ultimate Fighter???? boy, looks like it will be a good one, lot of little guys *****ing and stuff............should be some fights in the house this year!!!

Tator


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I watched the Liddell interview. IMHO whoever took Chuck for that interview should have never let him go onstage.

There is some background on this too. Chuck had been fighting the flu bug and had not slept well in a few days. He had taken some strong medicine before going on stage.

I am like that with Benadryl. I will take some when my allergies get bad and that crap just knocks me out cold.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

The Ultimate Fighter, I don't watch much of that. But I think BJ Penn is going to KILL Jens Pulver. BJ is one of the best P4P fighters in the world. I also think he's one of the laziest. He's sort of like the Tour de France champion, Jan Ulrich, he has the best "natural" talent in the world, but he came into a race 20 lbs over weight.

People always say, if the in-shape BJ shows up, he'll destroy anyone, but if the out-of-shape BJ comes, he'll lose.

What they said about Ulrich was, "Super Star talent, bargain basement motivation." If BJ was as dedicated as GSP or Hughes, I think he would be the champion right now......and for along time.

Yeah, that thing with Chuck Liddell on that interview was crazy. He was like passing out and falling asleep. They said he was sick with pneumonia and such. I think it probably was that and maybe partying and being on like 1 hr of sleep. So whoever let him do that interview, shouldn't of.

I think "MOST" ultimate fighters are good role models. Not TONS of drugs, beating up of spouses, getting in trouble with the law. People like GSP and Serra are great guy role models. Especially GSP, because he never talks ****, and actually is very, very humble and cares about his image AND the image of the SPORT.

Unlike many, athletes who just care about themselves.

Back to what I said, Matt Huhges will destroy Serra and recapture the belt. And then it will eventually be GSP vs. Hughes, after GSP beats Koschek or whoever. I think if Matt Hughes sticks to his normal gameplan (take down then ground and pound) and not try to stand up with GSP, I think he will beat GSP again.

War GSP and Matt Hughes!!!!!!

:sniper:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I believe Mike Swick will be announcing a weight division change.

Boy, I called that one.


----------

